# Cat poops NEXT to the litter box



## audkal (Mar 24, 2006)

So usually my cat poops in her litter box, but sometimes she poops right next to the box on the floor, how can I stop this?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

The box may be too small and she may not position herself correctly all the time and she may "over shoot" the side.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Does the cat poop outside, if there's already "stuff" in there? Nebbie is extremely picky, and won't go in the litter box if there's even ONE clump in there! So I have to scoop several times a day, or else end up cleaning the carpet instead.
Luckily she always pees in the box, but the poops are done outside if there's already one (or more) in there.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Satin poops outside the box sometimes but I've seen her poop and it's no wonder, I'm sure she doesnt' mean too but the way she stands levered on top of the box to do her business is hilarious -


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You can try a bigger box, as suggested. Or you can try adding another box. Some cats don't like to poop and pee in the same box.


----------



## audkal (Mar 24, 2006)

I scoop about twice a day, and she's my only cat, so I hope that's frequent enough for her.

When she does this it's usually a couple feet from the box, so I'm thinking it's not a problem of positioning. I do have another box that's bigger though so maybe she'd like that instead.

Thanks all!!


----------

